# Extended Mags?



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Do the XD's have extended mags available?


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

i'm gonna take that as a "no" heh heh


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well you might look at Midway as they have a bunch. I use Mec-Gars in my S&W and they have been flawless.Hope this link will work as it is a long one.
http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.ex...categorystring=10613***687***11341***10724***
Good luck.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

thats a nice site. i did find a 30 rd mag but the only customer review was negative. I'll probably just get a couple more regular ones. thanks fer the help


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello in Mesa, I am in Phoenix. Extended mags (in the 20 count range) are often poor quality and cause jams. If you are talking about self defense that is bad, if you are talking about fun in the desert, its ok and can help teach you clearance drills.
A lot of Auto guys carry a spare mag. Its not so much as a percieved need for more ammo as a way to keep in the fight. Most jams and stoppages are Mag related. In this circumstance a standard 12 round mag should serve you well.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Old P. That is good advice. Went to Caswells today and put 200 rds thru my xd 9mm. Know any places where you can shoot for free?


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Extended mags always seem to have issues, the only ones I have seen work are the Glock model 18 mags that folks use in their 9mm.


----------

